

Ask HN: Where to go in NY to see the startup scene? - martinshen

I'm in NYC until Monday... I want to go see Silicon Alley. Where should I go?
======
andrewjshults
Dogpatch Labs (36 East 12th Suite 200) and General Assembly (902 Broadway 4th
Floor) both have a number of companies in them although they are really
working spaces and not events (GA might have somethings going on).

~~~
martinshen
Can I just show up and say hi at DogPatch?

------
strooltz
Its Across the river, but the Hoboken tech meetup was a great place to have
been last night.

There's also a happy hour/party for new work city tomorrow night as well- I'm
sure you can find details on meetup.com

------
WillyF
Lobby of the Ace Hotel

